# Dog Lake, Ontario Trip



## Jake the Fishin' Dog

Heading to the Wa Wa area of Ontario in late June, to Dog Lake? Just found it on the net and 6 of us decided the lodge and lake looked fun for some smallies and wallys. Anybody been there? or close?


----------



## BassCrazy

Jake the Fishin' Dog said:


> Heading to the Wa Wa area of Ontario in late June, to Dog Lake? Just found it on the net and 6 of us decided the lodge and lake looked fun for some smallies and wallys. Anybody been there? or close?


Do you mean the Dog Lake that is attached to Cranberry Lake near Seeleys Bay, Ontario? If so, let me know, I can help you out. Fished there for years and years.

Good Fishin'


Joe


----------



## fishymark

I fished there in the 90's .The walleye fishing was good but caugh only a few smallies. Fish leadhead jig tiped with nitecrawler for eyes. I think bay 57 was good for pike. Caught the smallies down near lake Murray. 
Good luck,
Ol Dad


----------



## Jake the Fishin' Dog

No Joe, this Dog Lake is 4 hrs. northeast of Sault St. Marie, a little east of Lake Superior. Thanks


----------



## Jake the Fishin' Dog

good info thanks ole dad, it looks like its a huge lake, where you able to fish it all? Did you troll at all for walleye?


----------



## triton175

I've never fished that particular lake, but almost all lakes up there offer pretty good walleye/pike fishing. The Wawa area is beautiful, and it's a very scenic drive up along Lake Superior. Be sure to stop in the Wawa General Store, an old fashioned general store. Enjoy, and welcome to OGF.

Brian


----------



## papajsb

Have stayed at Fox Den twice in the past five years in early June.Never saw a smallie, walleye were Ok but there have been better lakes around. Like Cameron Lake. train from Hawk Junction to Oba and up the river to the lake.
Easy walleyes and hard to keep the Northerns off.

But with a foru walleye limit and slots, it's easy to get your limit.


----------



## catchall

Jake the Fishin' Dog said:


> Heading to the Wa Wa area of Ontario in late June, to Dog Lake? Just found it on the net and 6 of us decided the lodge and lake looked fun for some smallies and wallys. Anybody been there? or close?


Jake,

I'm heading to Fox's Den Lodge on May 31st. It will be our first time to the lake. We have went to Sonny Bob Lodge on Lake Oba (which is just outside of Wawa/Hawk Junction on a train ride) for the past 13 years, but they changed the train schedule and we lost a day of fishing and Bob also has decided to sell the camp. I found Fox's Den on the internet and looks pretty decent. I talked witrh Dave the owner of Fox's and I guess there isn't that many smallies in the lake but the walleyes are numerous. If I can remember I will post a reply when we get back on June 8th. Dave also said they are going to have a late ice out which should mean pretty good fishing early.

Where are you staying on the lake?


----------



## Jake the Fishin' Dog

We're stayin at Fox's Den also. so that would be great if you can let us know how the fishing was up there, what the cabin situation is, the in's and the out's etc. Good luck, take some pics!


----------



## Chillbilly

I've stayed at Fox's Den before. Their cooking is outstanding. In fact, the canadian bacon is to "die for".


----------



## BMustang

I suspect the Dog Lake you are talking about is in the town of Missinnabi (?). 

Haven't been there since the 70's but it was good then and I'm sure it's good now. There was no "lodge" there then, just a few fishing cabins on the shore of the lake, a general store, a hotel, and a bar.

Have a good time.


----------



## colehatch

I'm pulling together last minute plans and have Fox Den on the list. I'm more of a pike guy myself..how is the pike fishing there? I fished Lochalsh last year and we did pretty good. I'm also looking at Hidden River Lodge and Five Mile Lake too...any input on these? Thx-


----------



## fshnfreak

fished dog lake 6 years ago and the walleye fishing was out standing. we caught more walleye than you could shake a stick at. nothing like the size of good ole eries eyes but none the less we ate plenty of fish ill say that. just make sure u take plenty of short worm harnesses we were there the last week of june and in the evening the walleye moved up on the shallow weedy flats to feed and we had great luck drifting short harnesses or trolling them if we had no breeze. its awsome up there that time of year you have from about 430 am until 11 pm to fish gotta love the great north.


----------



## BigDCat

I use to fish 5 Mile, Tunnel, and Windermere...........

The waters that I have fished between Wawa and Chapleau, especially those that seem to have a "copper" tint to it, this color combination Roadrunner really stood out....try them.

One other recommendation.........If you can get your hands on one, especially if you are fishing a lake that is new to you,....take a portable fish finder with you. It can really make your trip. I can remember fishing 5 mile, scrounging for a few walleye on the first day we arrived. We hooked up the electronics, found a bay on the upper end of the left arm of the lake, and found a "Saddle" cominig up to about 8-9 feet in 15 FOW. (see the attached map)


The eyes were stacked in there like you wouldn't believe. We just sat there and plucked them off that hump anytime we wanted.....all week. Others at the camp weren't doing so well. Had it not been for the electronics, we would have never found that spot. So find a bay on the lake you are going to, and do some electronics work before you settle in and start fishing.

Have a great trip guys, and be safe........


----------



## BigDCat

Don't forget the ole' standby......a F09 or F11 Original Floating Rapala....(or reasonable facsimile thereof) for night fishing.

Find a shoal, shallow point, bank with cover, sand bar, etc...........whatever the best structure is on your lake where the eyes move in with low-light conditions and feed shallow.

A snap-and-reel retrieve, or stop-and-go, with a Rapala, or your favorite stick bait.....is a great way to fish in Canada under low light conditions. Give it a try........Plus, you get to see the "Northern Lights", loons, and a quiet night on the lake. It doesn't get much better than that...(lol)


----------



## dshannon

Ive been on missiniabie, and Dog Lakes myself, took a kayak/canoe trip from missiniabe (the town), all the way to the waterfall on the southern half of Dog Lake. Didn't fish much, I was paddling a lot. beautiful lake, just watch out for the leeches if you want to take a bath in the waterfall. Theres one primitive campground east of the waterfall, where you can put in. Beautiful country!


----------



## catchall

Just got back from Fox's Den Lodge. Fishing was very bad. Sunday night we resorted to eatting sandwiches. Caught all our walleyes from 8-10 pm on rapalas. Stumbled onto them by trying to catch some smallies in the evening. Fishing during the day was non-existent. I think it was due to the late ice out on the lake. Lake and the lodge were beautiful. Cabins were in good condition. Boats were nice, especially with the 15hp motors. Fishing might get better in the upcoming weeks. Biggest fish were a 12lb Northern, 4lb smallmouth, and 3lb walleye.


----------



## dshannon

make sure you check out the paintings on the rock face up there, that was cool, spent about an hour sitting in my kayak checking them all out before heading to our next camp.


----------



## NuthinbutPike

Fished Dog Lake twice in the last few years, both in late Aug, early Sept...stayed at Fox Den.
It is a big sprawling lake that gets pretty deep in the southern half...good for lake trout.
Pike fishing was sporadic and had most success trolling along the steeper shorelines. Best if you have a depthfinder. The bays, although some fairly weedy, had very low activity and fishing in the daytime was very bad. Have to find the drop-offs...
They have a few portage lakes with the best being Loch Lomond which is about a 25 minute hike up and down the trail. It is a beautiful 2.5 mile long lake with steep cliffs at the western end where a river from Lake Wabatongushi(went there last year) empties. This area, although small is excellent for walleye. The eastern end drains into Dog Lake. It is rocky, and a great area for bass. Inbetween, the southern shoreline is filled with old logs and great coverage for pike; plus a big island in the middle.
Both years we were there we had great fishing in this little lake catching pike, walleye, bass, and perch...all with a daredevle!! )
The food was excellent and the accomodations are being upgraded plus the price is very competitive. It's very scenic and the drive along Lake Superior to Wawa is breathtaking.


----------

